# Can Tiger Barbs go 4 days without food?



## AmandanFlynn

In a couple weeks I will be going out of town with for a couple days. I just got some tiger barbs and was wondering if they can go 4 days without food or should i get a feeder block?

If a feeder block, will the barbs "eat themselves to death" (my first betta Flynn eat till his belly opened)? :-?

Which is the best feeder block brand (like at petsmart/petco) or should i instead put in some cucumber instead of a feeder block?


----------



## AmandanFlynn

Im just worried if they dont eat the feeder blocks or cucumber fast enough it will spoil the water... But is 4 days too long for them to go without food?


----------



## fish monger

AmandanFlynn said:


> Im just worried if they dont eat the feeder blocks or cucumber fast enough it will spoil the water... But is 4 days too long for them to go without food?


They can go that long easily.


----------



## littlegreen

They'll be fine. : ) I've had tiger barbs before and they are hardy little devils.


----------



## lorax84

This may not be the case with you, but the way most people overfeed their fish they could go 2 weeks without food. I regularly go on vacation for a week in the summer. I have found it is far more likely that the person I ask to feed them will do something wrong and kill a fish, than the fish starve. I haven't had someone feed while was gone in a few years.


----------



## Bombalurina

As everyone says, they will be absolutely fine. Don't put anything in.


----------



## AmandanFlynn

Alrighty thanks everyone!


----------

